# New Ruger M77 7mm, need ammo recommendations



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Just bought a Ruger M77 in 7mm mag last night and I was wondering if anybody had any ammo recommdations? Thanks


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

What are you going to use it for? For deer, any of the standard 150gr rounds such as the Corelokt, Fusion, etc. For moose, bear or elk, the Nosler Partition and Accubond, Trophy Bonded Bear Claw, etc in the 160-175gr range.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

After personally using this caliber as my primary hunting round for some 20+ years I've gone thru plenty of different name brands of ammo. 

Now your going to get brand names to run the gamete from just about anyone who shoots the 7MM Mag and they are probably going to be right using *their* gun. 

The 7 Mag performs at it's *BEST* with a 160 grain class projectile, as it's been proven with ballistics. Considering that there are no 2 rifles alike, each will perform differently with the same exact ammo. You'll need to determine WHICH will do it's best from your specific rifle. I've heard from many great comments about the Nosler Partitions in the 7 Mag over the years and they were one of the first I had tried. Seeing I reload I have tried just about every manufacture projectile that's made for it.

My rifle did NOT like Partitions! So if your rifle doesn't seem to care for them do not think that there's something wrong with your rifle, just try a different manufacturer. My rifle prefers and shoots it's absolute BEST using the Hornady brand projectiles; specifically the 162 BTSP.

There are plenty of good manufactures out there using a variety of different name brand pills, Nosler, Hornady, Swift, Speer, Barnes, Sierra, Combined Technologies, just to name some of them. They all have an offering for the hunter based on what you plan on hunting. 

Get yourself a box of the basic good ol' Remington 150 grain Core-lokt PSP bullets to try out first as they are the most cost effective and establish yourself a "Baseline" to work with and compare to,.. and work from there.

Congrats on getting yourself a GREAT caliber and don't be afraid to work with it a little. You'll be happy you did in the long run.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Try federal premium 140 gr. in the Nosler Partition, my MII loves 'em and the deer hate them.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Thanks guys just the info I was looking for. It's hard to determine just what type of ammo to start with when there are so many to choose from, you could quickly spend in ammo more than the cost of the gun when boxes of ammo cost $45... this will help me get started and maybe I will get lucky the first time around.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

No problem Banditto,.. that's one of the reasons we're all here, to help each other when we can. 

The Core-lokts are a good starting round and they have taken many deer sized game very efficiently. They will probably be one of the cheapest boxes of hunting grade ammo you can get over the counter and they are always available at just about anywhere that sells ammunition.


----------



## Jim Zellinger (Jul 12, 2008)

I have a M77 in .280 which is 7mm on a 20-06 casing basically. Mine liked Rem best of all the better loads that I tryed. I still shoot federal premium. However I really recomend going through the barrel break process. It is a little bit of a pain, but we did it with my sons and et really made a difference. His started off shooting about the same as mine 1.2 inch groups at 100 yards. but now his will stack the the size of a nickle. mine is still about the same. I thought that he was just a better shot, but I can stack them with his gun and he shoots about the same with mine.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Ok so I spent a couple hours at the range this morning with my buddy who shoots weekly on a 600yard league. After shooting a full box of core-lok we could not get them to group smaller than 6". Switched to Federal Premium Noslar Partitions and boom even I had 2" groups at 100yards. Sweet gun.

Oh and I changed the factory butt to a Limb Saver which btw there isn't one that has a good factory fit. So I ended up getting the closest one and using a Dremel to most the mounting holes. Pain in the butt to do it but the finished product looks and feels great. 

Thanks for the help on ammo choice, what a difference it made.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

Glad to here you found something,... but 2" groups still seem a little extreme.

For starters,.. did you try running sheet of paper under the barrel in-between the stock and barrel to see if your barrel is contacting the stock someplace before it merges with the receiver ?? 

*IF SO*,.. & if you have the means to, try and remove some of the stock material with some sandpaper, dremmel tool with a small sanding barrel attachment. Your rifle barrel should not make contact with the stock. This is known as "floating the barrel",... in doing this you will be accurizing your rifle with one of the easiest methods available and help tighten your groups up for you.

Here's a link that will help explain a few things you can do or have done to try and better your accuracy.

http://hunting.about.com/cs/guns/a/float_bed.htm

I am managing 1/4 MOA with my 7mm Mag just to let you know just how good it could get.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Well yes what I meant to say is my buddy was able to lay them on top of each other... me after a pot of coffee and shooting 40 rounds and I don't shoot on a league... I was holding 4 shot 2" groups (closer to 1.5" in reality)consistantly without exception. 

I am happy with that, all my shots are 125 yards or less. This gun is a carry over for a trip I am planning for 2010, when I get to the point of firming up my shooting I will free up time on my schedule and practice a lot more. for now I am happy.

Yes we used a dollar bill to check the stock fit, it was even across the whole stock.

One thing I noticed was when I started shooting my off hand wasn't gripping the stock hard enough and it was getting a substantial kick which by the end of the day was tearing my forehand. The trigger is heavier than my other guns to, it is just going to take some shooting to get used to.

Thanks for the help again though!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I only shoot Federal Premium in my rifles. Usually Nosler Partition unless I'm elk hunting then it's Trophy Bonded Bear Claw.

Grizzly Hunter


----------



## .243 (Jul 31, 2008)

You mentioned the trigger was a little heavy. Last weekend I adjusted the trigger in a Remington 700 for a friend. Previously he was shooting 3 inch groups. After the adjustment he was shooting 1 1/2 inches at 125 yards. The point is a lighter trigger pull helps a lot of people shoot better. Me included. As your needs change and you want tighter groups, start looking at the trigger.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

I have had mine since 1980, I have had great results with hornady bullets but I hand load my own so I am able to tailor the charge to the bullet. I will say that for MI hunting for anything under 200 yards. I prefer a round nose projectile they seem to produce a better bleeding wound if the deer is able to run, the biggest deer I ever got-I got with a PSP it did a lot of damage in the chest took out the top of the heart and the front of the stomach but it didn't bleed outside of the body till it fell over. Like 7 mag. said you need to try some varieties to see what your gun and you like.


----------

